# first cheese smoke - temp too high



## doughboysigep (Mar 25, 2017)

Got my new Eazy-Q 12" tube smoker out today.  Smoking about 4# of cheese.  Outdoor temp is 40.  Put the tube in my Masterbuilt with damper wide open and chip tube cracked open a bit.  Tube produces a lot of smoke.  Turned cheese after one hour and one piece of Colby was a little "melty" but still in tact - everything else looked good.  After another hour I checked temp - thermometer read 120 degrees!  That "melty" prices was a bit more melty (took it out).  Rest seemed ok.  I then cracked door of smoker but temp still stayed bit high (90-100).  What can I do in the future to make sure temps don't go so high?  Thought I might wrap a rack with foil and put at bottome to deflect heat(?).


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 25, 2017)

doughboysigep said:


> What can I do in the future to make sure temps don't go so high?


Have you given thought about removing the heat source from your product chamber?

T


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 25, 2017)

"Damper Wide Open."

If your air intake damper was wide open as you described- (Considering it was your air intake damper

you were describing.)  It would have been possible that the tube smoker encountered a direct draft via the intake damper resulting in ignition of the pellets (or whatever you were using for a source of 

smoke) . 

I would imagine that Mr. T was indicating the smoke tube as the "heat source" that he indicated in his reply to your initial post:

"Have you given thought about removing the heat source from your product chamber?"

Be that as it may, I have been using my own fabricated pellet smoking "basket" for smoking cheese due  to the relatively short period of time (2-3 hours) that it takes for a cheese smoke (mine anyhow lol) and I have experienced pellet ignition more than once. This is the my reason for NEVER leaving a smoke session-what ever the smoker product may be - left unattended for any length of time.

My two Sheckles...Control your air intake while/ if your smoking device is in the smoking chamber...Mind your smoker and what may be in it for the duration of a cheese smoke.

Enjoy the Fruits of Your Labor, doughboysigep! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## doughboysigep (Mar 25, 2017)

The damper is on top of the Masterbuilts - exit, not intake.  I left the chip loader cracked to allow a little draft.  There is no option for placement of the tube - it barely fits on bottom tray.  I ended up opening the door a little more and temp stayed at 70-80.  Think I might tray a foil wrapped rack to help diffuse the draft next time.  Hope cheese tastes as good as it looks.












20170325_160856.jpg



__ doughboysigep
__ Mar 25, 2017


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 26, 2017)

You are not alone regarding internal smoke chamber  temps being too high when attempting a cold smoke session.

IMHO, as long as your smoke generator (of whatever type) is inside your smoke chamber,

the energy generated  by the smoldering  pellets will eventually create enough heat to allow the internal temps to climb to a level that may be undesirable for a cold smoke session.

Here is a link to a popular mod of an "outboard" smoke generator for the type of smoker that you are using:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127770/mes-mailbox-mod-for-use-with-amnps













016.JPG



__ chrisblunck
__ Sep 18, 2012






Hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## cmayna (Mar 26, 2017)

I assume you have a Masterbuilt electric smoker with a chip loader on the side?  If so, do a mailbox mod.  You'll never look back.   Don't be in a hurry in tasting the cheese.  let it sit in the fridge for a few days/weeks.   I would just vacuum seal it up and fridge it for a few weeks before tasting, but that's me with a bunch of last year's cheese which I'm consuming while letting this year's batch is resting.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 26, 2017)

cmayna said:


> I assume you have a Masterbuilt electric smoker with a chip loader on the side?  If so, do a mailbox mod.  You'll never look back.   Don't be in a hurry in tasting the cheese.  let it sit in the fridge for a few days/weeks.   I would just vacuum seal it up and fridge it for a few weeks before tasting, but that's me with a bunch of last year's cheese which I'm consuming while letting this year's batch is resting.


I agree with cmayna, go with the mod.  As far as aging your cheese after smoking, it allows the smoke to penetrate deeper into the cheese. Suggest you start by sampling your cheese at short intervals until it begins to take on a unpleasant taste. Smoke should meld with the cheese, not overwhelm it. 

T


----------



## cmayna (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's a pic of my mailbox mod.    The exhaust vent deflector was just something I was experimenting with.  Typically not used.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboysigep (Mar 27, 2017)

So what are the details for the mailbox attachment?  I get the general idea - mailbox, cut hole, use flexible duct tubing.  Are there any finer details I need to know?  (connecting duct tube on mailbox, sealing duct work on mailbox, any modifying to MES needed, etc.)

Before I go make the mailbox thing, I might try a batch with door open (1" or so).  My smoke tube made lots of smoke, so I thought having a bit more escape might not hurt anything (?).  Might create too much draft (?).  What ya'll think?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 27, 2017)

For cheese smoking, the biggest advantage of using the mailbox is to separate the pellet tube or tray from the smoking chamber, thus not heating up the chamber from the pellet's heat. The longer you make the connecting tube, the more it will help reduce the chance of the pellet heat from entering the smoker chamber.  To help reduce the amount of smoke generated by a tube, I would fill it only halfway vertically, lay it on it's side and shake it left to right quickly.  It ends up about halfway full when in a horizontal position.   If you fill the tube say 35-40%  you then end up with a very thin layer of pellets which will put out far less smoke as compared to a full tube.


----------



## jack2112 (Mar 27, 2017)

Can cheese be done on a Weber kettle?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jack2112 said:


> Can cheese be done on a Weber kettle?


It's my opinion that cheese can be smoked in anything including a hollow tree if you can keep the temps below 80°.

T


----------



## jack2112 (Mar 28, 2017)

So i can buy a hunk  of cheese keep the twml below 80? N smoke? For how Long? Thx


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2017)

Jack, that is a very good question and also one that is easily misunderstood. It is impossible for me to give you a approximate time to smoke any product without having an indication of the color and density of the smoke. That being said, the most important thing that needs to be considered is your desired taste. As you are learning now is the time to experiment and learn how to reach the taste you are looking for without going overboard.

Suggest you purchase a block of cheddar and cut it into bite sized cubes. Place them into your smoke chamber and start applying smoke. Every 20 minutes or so remove a block, let it rest a few minutes, then sample. When your samples begin to take on a undesirable taste, remove the remainder. If later on you decide you would like more smoke flavor, repeat the process. Just take good notes along the way.

Hope this helps. Let us know how it goes for you.

T


----------



## jack2112 (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh ok  I'm sorry about that. I'm learning as i go but i need hands on. Thank you for the info


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2017)

Jack2112 said:


> Oh ok I'm sorry about that. I'm learning as i go but i need hands on. Thank you for the info


No problem at all and no reason to be sorry. I love working with hands on people. If you haven't seen this it may help you in the future and guide you in what I feel is the right direction.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

T


----------



## jack2112 (Mar 28, 2017)

I appreciate it. I'm going to click the link now. Thanks alot


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2017)

Jack2112 said:


> I appreciate it. I'm going to click the link now. Thanks alot


Although we may have different opinions on techniques, we are all here to help. It is your responsibility to separate the wheat from the chaff.

T


----------



## jack2112 (Mar 28, 2017)

Yep. Cldnt agree more. Every one has their own way. It's what works for you but it's healthy to network n bounce ideas off eachother..


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2017)

Jack2112 said:


> Yep. Cldnt agree more. Every one has their own way. It's what works for you but it's healthy to network n bounce ideas off eachother..


Ditto!!!

T


----------



## doughboysigep (Apr 7, 2017)

> Hope cheese tastes as good as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did taste as good as it looked!!!  After 8-10 days of rest the cheeses (extra sharp, colby, horseradish, pepper jack & mozza sticks) were excellent.  Think my favorite was the horseradish and mozza sticks (I tried a mozza stick after about 3 days and it was much better after 10).  Gonna do another batch this weekend (gouda, reserve ex. sharp, horseradish, mozz).  I have my mailbox, but not the rest of the supplies so I will smoke like before but will watch the temps and crack the door if needbe.


----------

